# Weekend of Wrecks!!!



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't care what the Groundhog said, I'm kicking winter to the curb and starting the Dive season off this weekend! Saturday, we're running out to the Uss Oriskany.Sunday, we're doing an "offshore" trip, hitting up wrecks like the YDTs or Avocet! For those who have had the winter diving blues, this is the best chance to shake off the cobwebs with some of the best wreck diving in the world. I've got a handful of advanced studentscoming along, so if you have dives left, come on out! To get on either or both of the trips, either PM me or call MBT Divers 850.455.7702


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Viz was back up last weekend caver, it should be a good set of trips!


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

To be honest,it could be pitch blackout there and I'd enjoy going!But I heard vis was 60+ and improving!I can't wait to get out!


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

Man, that was a much needed weekend on the Gulf. The vis wasn't perfect (40-50' on the Orisknay -- 20-30' on the YDTs), but we had some great dives.Water temps were 62-65 degrees and PLENTY of fish on all of the sites we were on (so much for the "endangered red snapper!"). As always, thanks tothe crew on the H2O Below as theymade everyone right at home and even helped some new divers brave the cold and bumpy February waters.


----------

